
LocalStorage error: QUOTA_EXCEEDED_ERR - alexcasalboni
http://chrisberkhout.com/blog/localstorage-errors/
======
alexcasalboni
Note: the same error is thrown on Safari in private browsing mode.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14555347/html5-localstora...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14555347/html5-localstorage-
error-with-safari-quota-exceeded-err-dom-exception-22-an)

